# Zinc and excessive sweating



## Thelostchild (Aug 6, 2006)

Hey did anyone know that Zinc helps with sweating. with all the medication that I'm taking it sure does make me sweat. I just started taking zinc. I'll let you all know if it really does work.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 7, 2006)

From what I have read, zinc supplementation usually doesn't help reduce excessive sweating unless one already has a zinc deficiency. However, the zinc supplementation will help prevent a zinc deficiency since zinc can be lost from sweating:



> Sweat iron and zinc losses during 2 hours of exercise represented 3% and 1% of the RDA for iron and 9% and 8% of the RDA for zinc for men and women, respectively.
> 
> 
> Sweat iron and zinc losses during prolonged exercise.



A popular over-the-counter treatment for hyperhidrosis (excessive sweating) is the topical application of aluminum chloride.  (Of course, in addition to medication, other things like anxiety can contribute to excessive sweating.)


----------



## Thelostchild (Aug 7, 2006)

okie dokie


----------

